# Oryx white vs Candy white!



## T16 (Apr 23, 2013)

So... self explanatory title really..!

Does anyone have any pics of their CC's in either colour for comparison?

Is the Oryx white a nicer colour?

Its REALLY hard to tell from online photos of other VW cars in Oryx, they all look the same as Candy...!


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

The difference is very noticeable when you see it in person, especially with light shining on it. It's alot of money though. It is very hard to photo and considering my camera is just a Fuji finepix S and I'm lost with the settings on it, I am never going to take a good photo but below are a few.



http://db.tt/sGBNhVOi

http://db.tt/j1s1HFUD

http://db.tt/RHq0zoq0

http://db.tt/9fQsk54k

By the way if your in the UK it might be possible to meet so you can get a look for yourself.


----------



## T16 (Apr 23, 2013)

Good lord, that is stunning.

Much nicer than the Candy.

I can see in the close up, that its a nice metallic silky colour.

Wow is all I can say, you lucky person.

Im in Scotland, the chances are its very far from you!

You said it was an expensive option? THank you so much for taking the time to post the pics, best wheels too, and a 170..


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes the paint is expensive, £1125 but worth it especially in this sunny weather.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

So I am guessing that it is a pearlescent white?? I was thinking of getting my Candy white re-sparyed like that, got 3 quotes averaging around $4k  

There are alot of "pearle white" paints, but the one I like best is from Lexus. It has almost a silver/white look. I have not seen any Oryx white on the CC...but im sure it looks good.


----------



## under-pressure (Sep 22, 2009)

T16 said:


> Im in Scotland, the chances are its very far from you!


Nonsense  , he can't be more than 5 hours away . Unless he's in Cornwall and you are in Aberdeen.

Years ago I had an extended work assignment (from my US based employer) in the East Midlands. My wife and I spent many weekends hopping in the car and driving for 2-3 hours or more exploring the English countryside, sometimes over-nighting it. My UK co-workers thought we were crazy, but we loved it. Great country, great people.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

lipprandt35 said:


> So I am guessing that it is a pearlescent white?? I was thinking of getting my Candy white re-sparyed like that, got 3 quotes averaging around $4k
> 
> There are alot of "pearle white" paints, but the one I like best is from Lexus. It has almost a silver/white look. I have not seen any Oryx white on the CC...but im sure it looks good.


It looks great but it doesn't pop as much as other pearlescent whites. My nephew has a Maserati in pearlescent white and it looks great.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

under-pressure said:


> Nonsense  , he can't be more than 5 hours away . Unless he's in Cornwall and you are in Aberdeen.
> 
> Years ago I had an extended work assignment (from my US based employer) in the East Midlands. My wife and I spent many weekends hopping in the car and driving for 2-3 hours or more exploring the English countryside, sometimes over-nighting it. My UK co-workers thought we were crazy, but we loved it. Great country, great people.


That was years ago as you said. I live in Solihull and 3 hours gets me a few miles up the M6 when the traffic is bad.


----------

